# BEST IN SHOW!!!!!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Guess who went BIS today???

A hint: she has two relatives on the forum!!!!:brushteeth:

Note: We may not see her tonight cause there may be some margaritas being stirred!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

YIPEE!! Vallee???


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

My guess is, it's gorgeous Vallee! :whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes- WONDERFUL WIN FOR VALLEE!!!!


Huge congrats to our very own Kathy and Sarah!!! I hope one of them can get on and post a recent photo since I don't get to see her often anymore. Until then here is an older pic of her with Dashie as a puppy.

Who else has some pics? I especially love the action ones cause while I think Vallee is a gorgeous girl, I find her stunning when moving


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

That is AWESOME!!! Congratulations to everyone associated with Kathy and Vallee.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Kathy congratulations I have tears I am sooooo happy for you and Vallee. 
Sending a HUGE HUG your way!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:CONGRATULATIONS!!! :whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Congrats Vallee and Kathy*!

Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is one from Westminster, 2008. She is a beautiful girl. Congrats to everyone.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

YAY! CONGRATS!! Vallee is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She is a beautiful Hav!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Not the best pictures but.............
:focus:Congratulations!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice! Congratulations Kathy, Tom, John & Carole. Very exciting!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: :cheer2: Great job :clap2:


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

How wonderful! Always nice to get validation for all the hard work that goes into it. Congrats!
Karen


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

When you said 'margeritas' , I just knew it had to be Kathy's Vallee! LOL Congratulations, Kathy !!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats to Kathy and Vallee!!!! A very deserving win for a very deserving(and pretty!!!) girl!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How exciting!!! Congrats to Vallee and Kathy!!!

Here's my favorite picture I got of a smiley Vallee in 2008 Westminster:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Kathy! :cheer2:She is so beautiful, great pictures. Carolina, she sure looks happy and smiling!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Way to go Vallee and Kathy!!! Congratulations!!!

Isn't if funny that some people on here are identified by their favorite cocktails?? ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Way to go Vallee!*

How exciting. I feel like she is part of our extended family here...and so fun to see her go all the way. Perhaps on to greater things yet!

Amanda, is Dash related to her? Sorry for my ignorance but I didn't start here until a year ago.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yay Vallee!!:whoo:eace::whoo:eace:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! :whoo: Whoo Hoo Vallee!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you so much everyone!!!! John and Carole and Tom and I are all thrilled. Marj is it bad that I am known for my favorite drink??!! NO IT'S JUST FINE BY ME!!! especially today. I am so thrilled I am not sure when I might land back on two feet! Now I hope David and Vallee get home safe and sound as it was snowing there when they left the show. I am also known for being a "worry wart"!!! 


Here is one of my favorite pictures of Vallee


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations and Yahoo - Yaba daba doo to Vallee.!!!
WE would love to see a few pictures of her ..
That is Cosmo & Ahnold I mean .. No worries they are engaged to Tulip but they always like to look at oictures of a pretty Havanese !!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS KATHY AND VALLEE!!

What a spectacular achievement! Vallee is a true star.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kathy what a beautiful photo!! Congratulations on Vallee's big wins! So very happy for you all!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2::clap2: Congrats Kathy and Vallee! :clap2::cheer2:

That Vallee is the prettiest havanese I have ever seen Kathy! I know I've told you before,but she is just stunning! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's so beautiful, CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats! What beautiful pics of Vallee!
Gina


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Gorgeous picture Kathy! Congratulations again!! I loooove Margaritas also - my FAV!! YUMMM!!arty: Let's celebrate!! Wooooo!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Congras Kathy and Beautiful Vallee. She sure is a stunning gal. And at times I think she sure looks like her Great Grandmother-who I know is at the Rainbow Bridge saying-Way To Go-you rock.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Whoo hoo!! How exciting is this!!!! She has the most gorgeous smiley face in that pic Lina. eace:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

congrats KATHY AND VALLEE!!! I am so proud of you both.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Way to go Vallee!:whoo::whoo: Congrats Kathy!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awesome!!!

Congratulations, Kathy and Vallee! :whoo:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

WOW, Vallee is absolutely stunning, Great Job!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie said:


> :cheer2::clap2: Congrats Kathy and Vallee! :clap2::cheer2:
> 
> That Vallee is the prettiest havanese I have ever seen Kathy! I know I've told you before,but she is just stunning! :kiss::kiss:


Wait 'til you see her in person, in Chicago! :biggrin1:

Love that picture, Kathy. She's gorgeous!! Have another margherita on me, hon. :whoo:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Miss Paige said:


> And at times I think she sure looks like her Great Grandmother-who I know is at the Rainbow Bridge saying-Way To Go-you rock.
> 
> Pat (humom to)
> Miss Paige
> ...


Pat, I agree with you. I feel that way about her mother too, my Molly. They both remind me of her. You are right, she is looking down smiling!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Vallee is beautiful! Her coat is amazing.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She is sooo lovely. 
How exciting!!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kathy, what a wonderful win for Vallee. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy, I love the photo they have of Vallee up at Dog Show Poop. You should post it here for everyone to see.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- she did on page 2 
http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=243696&postcount=26

Kathy- I change my mind!!! Vallee isn't nice. In fact you should pet her out and I know the perfect home -HAHAHAH :croc: I can still remember the first time I saw her in person. Leslie and I were laughing as she was on a mission in the ring and we thought David was gonna have to drop the leash or start jogging to keep up with her! Vallee truly is a mover and I love that about all of your dogs


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations Kathy & Vallee....that's AWESOME news!


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

:first:

What a victory!
Congratulations!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Vallee is a mover when she is doing her strutting in the ring-David will figure really quick how to keep up with her-or just wait at the table so he can help her up on the table-heck she is like her dad-they could show all by their selfs if they can just figure a way to get on & off the table. LOL

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

What is Valee's registered name?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I believe it's Bellatak's My Funny Valentine-

Kathy- that is a stunning pic of Vallee!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Vallee is soooooooo pretty.......CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I believe it's Bellatak's My Funny Valentine-
> 
> Kathy- that is a stunning pic of Vallee!!


Thank you Katie, that was the picture that was suppose to be on the cover of the last Hotline issue, but someone cropped her out of the picture instead!!!:frusty:

Here registered name is: Bellatak My Funny Valentine - no 's on the end of Bellatak. <grin>


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Dawna,
thank you for the kind words.

Everyone, THANK YOU for all your support and wonderful compliments. They mean so much to me.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My goodness, she really is stunning! Congrats!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats Kathy and Vallee. She's a beautiful girl. I enjoyed meeting her at Westminster this year.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Holy tamales!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! She is a gorgeous girl, what wonderful news!!


----------

